# lwjgl verwendung



## gerredtor (9. Nov 2016)

Hallo, ich habe mal eine frage, was ist denn am besten zu benutzen? Slick2D oder das reine lwjgl ich habe gehört das slick2d nicht mehr weiter entwickelt wird, und mit lwjgl kann man theoretisch seine eigene engine programmieren die dann flüssiger als die von slick2d lauft, soll ich mit slick2d arbeiten oder mit lwjgl rein gehen ? auch wenn es mehr arbeit ist


----------



## DeBukkIt (10. Nov 2016)

Ich würde schon alleine aufgrund deiner Beschreibung *lwjgl *empfehlen. Benutze keine Software, die wohl niemals wieder ein Update erfahren wird. Du wirst dich spätestens in ferner Zukunft darüber schwarz ärgern.


----------



## InfectedBytes (10. Nov 2016)

Für 2D ist LibGDX sehr gut. Außerdem kann man damit für verschiedene Platformen entwickeln, z.B. auch Android.


----------



## JuKu (12. Nov 2016)

Auf keinen Fall auf Slick2D setzen!
Der Entwickler von Slick2D ist zu LibGDX übergesprungen und Slick2D wird deshalb nicht mehr weiter entwickelt.

Wenn es schnell gehen soll, solltest du dir wohl LibGDX mal genauer anschauen, allerdings ist da die Performance nicht gerade die beste...
Ansonsten direkt mit LWJGL arbeiten, es gibt mittlerweile auch ein gutes kostenloses (und offizielles) eBook / Tutorial dazu:
https://blog.lwjgl.org/3d-game-development-with-lwjgl-3/


----------



## InfectedBytes (12. Nov 2016)

JuKu hat gesagt.:


> Wenn es schnell gehen soll, solltest du dir wohl LibGDX mal genauer anschauen, allerdings ist da die Performance nicht gerade die beste...


Hast da denn auch irgendwelche Belege? oder ist das nur ne Vermutung? Solange man LibGX ordentlich verwendet und keinen Quatsch macht, ist es schon recht gut optimiert.


----------



## JuKu (17. Nov 2016)

Es ist lange her, dass ich einmal libgdx verwendet habe, aber damals lief es noch nicht so rund.
Mittlerweile scheint sich da einiges getan haben.
Damals kam die Game Engine nur auf 30 - 50 FPS, 60 FPS ist heutzutage der Standard, wenn nicht noch besser.

Man muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass libGDX aufgrund seiner Abstraktion (um z.B. PlayStation, XBox o.ä. unterstützen zu können) schon nicht so schnell sein kann, wie eine gute Game Engine, die nur für den Computer entwickelt wurde und deshalb alle OpenGL Features & Optimierungen für die Platform nutzen kann.
Wenn ich aber auch Android unterstützen will, muss ich schon auf GLSL (eine Teilmenge von OpenGL) setzen oder das weg abstrahieren und austauschen...

Ich habe mich leider nicht genug mit libGDX beschäftigt, korrigiert mich bitte, wenn ich mich irre!


----------



## InfectedBytes (17. Nov 2016)

JuKu hat gesagt.:


> Es ist lange her, dass ich einmal libgdx verwendet habe, aber damals lief es noch nicht so rund.
> Mittlerweile scheint sich da einiges getan haben.
> Damals kam die Game Engine nur auf 30 - 50 FPS, 60 FPS ist heutzutage der Standard, wenn nicht noch besser.


Sorry, aber das ist eine recht inhaltsleere Aussage^^
Womit wurde getestet? Welche Platform? etc. Wurde das Framework (LibGDX ist keine GameEngine!) auch korrekt benutzt? Die meisten Probleme treten durch falsche Nutzung auf.
Und wie man auch an bekannten Titeln sieht, ist 60 FPS kein standard, man hätte immer gerne 60FPS und mehr, dies wird aber nicht immer erreicht. Und ohne zu wissen was denn der tatsächliche Test war, kann man eh nicht viel zu sagen. (Mit LibGDX schafft man auch aufwändigere Dinge mit 60 FPS)



JuKu hat gesagt.:


> Man muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass libGDX aufgrund seiner Abstraktion (um z.B. PlayStation, XBox o.ä. unterstützen zu können) schon nicht so schnell sein kann, wie eine gute Game Engine, die nur für den Computer entwickelt wurde und deshalb alle OpenGL Features & Optimierungen für die Platform nutzen kann.


Das ist absoluter Quatsch. Alle großen GameEngine abstrahieren um auf allen Platformen laufen zu können. UnrealEngine, CryEngine, etc. laufen allesamt auf allen wichtigen Platformen und sind auch für jede Platform optimiert.



JuKu hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ich aber auch Android unterstützen will, muss ich schon auf GLSL (eine Teilmenge von OpenGL) setzen oder das weg abstrahieren und austauschen...


Erstens ist GLSL schon sehr mächtig und zweitens kannst du trotzdem auf dem PC die volle OpenGL power nutzen.


----------

